# Tekna 4AA from 1980s?



## milkyspit (Aug 24, 2003)

Back in my Boy Scout days in the early 1980s, I remember one of the adult leaders buying a Tekna flashlight that took 4AA side-by-side (in other words, in a 2x2 block, making the light short and chunky). It had a removable head so it could be used as a candle, had twist-on switching, and I believe was waterproof. Anyone know what light that was, and if they're still available anywhere? Seemed like a neat light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Aug 25, 2003)

The only place you will find those is eBay. Some of their other lights show up in odd places from time to time, but it's few and far between. They made all sorts of (at the time) great lights. I had a 4AA Tekna that was set up with the twist-on switching (most Teknas are), but the head on mine was not removable. I was moving and my wife tossed out a small box of what appeared to be junk. It turns out, everything in the box was junk EXCEPT the Tekna light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Gene (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi milky,
The light you're referring to was simply called the "Tekna-Lite". I have the 4XAA version here as I type this. They came with a bright orange body and black head. They came in 4XAA and 8XAA versions using the side by side AA blocks as you stated. They actually don't have candle mode unless you had something to hold the reflector down so the bulb could make contact. They were not only water resistant but suitable for diving also. It is probably the most rugged smaller light I have ever held. Super thick ABS body and head with a super thick polycarbonate lens and it has a thick lanyard hole molded into the tail end. It also came with a thick adjustable lanyard. Everything about these lights were overbuilt! 

The Tekna-Lites were also the very first lights to use Xenon bulbs, which were an upgrade that you had to order from the company, (which I did at the time). I also still have the instruction booklet that came with the light and they came with a multitude of accessories such as NiCD battery pack with charger. 

Unfortunately, Tekna is long out of business. They sure were the most innovative personal light company there ever was! They were also the first company to offer lithium 123 cells for their tiny keychain lights. They were bought out by RAY-O-VAC years ago and some of their lights are still available here and there but not these original Tekna-Lites. As Beretta stated, Ebay might be the best place to find one.

Boy, the more I look at this light, the more it looks like one of the better canidates for an LED upgrade! Oh yeah, I might be talked into trading this for something interesting! :>)


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks Gene. Information on this company and their flashlights seems hard to find, maybe because they predated the explosion in popularity of the Internet. Your info alone was a nice Labor Day present for me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Incidentally, I have a 2D Tekna-Lite in my possession that I'd originally bought circa 1989 for my mother to use while camping. Now that it's come back to me, I notice evidence that it may in fact be *regulated*, of all things! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif With an incandescent, no less. Very innovative indeed! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

R.I.P., Tekna-Lite.


----------



## paulr (Sep 1, 2003)

I notice that Tek-Tite has some old Tekna stuff for sale including the Splash-lite. www.tek-tite.com for info. No 4aa's or 2d's etc. though.


----------



## Noah Monk (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh yeah! Tekna 4AA - I still have my old one (solid black, btw). Been a bomber light - just won't quit. Got it at a gun show around 1986 or so...thanks for the memories! Haven't seen mine in awhile - now I gotta dig it up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2003)

The batteries probably leaked in it and wrecked the poor thing by now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 
Hopefully it was empty when you stashed it away. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hideo (Sep 2, 2003)

I still have two of the 2xAAs--one with the reflector and one with the cylindrical dome--used to have the strange little guy that run off a Li battery and used potted halogen "pin" bulb--pretty far out for their time--was just looking at upgrading the 2AAs with a W-A or Carlyle bulb (the stock bulbs are pretty mediocre)

hideo


----------



## zackhugh (Sep 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*hideo said:*
I still have two of the 2xAAs--one with the reflector and one with the cylindrical dome)


[/ QUOTE ]

Hey! So do I. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I even have the flashing signal bulb for use in the dome one and the red filter head for the reflector one. Last time I checked (a couple of years ago), the flashing bulb still worked too. Flashaholic addiction even from back in the 80's, I guess.


----------



## paulr (Sep 2, 2003)

What was the lithium light with the bi-pin bulb? What battery did it use? I'm guessing you don't mean the Splash-lite, which used a CR123 but a standard #222 screw-base penlight bulb.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 2, 2003)

Anyone know what forces led to the demise of Tekna-Lite if their product was so advanced for its time and (apparently) so popular? Was it a case of incompetent management, as with Coleco and the Cabbage Patch Kids? (Short version for those who don't know: best-selling toy of ALL TIME, incompetent management, bankruptcy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif )


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 3, 2003)

I would be interested to know and I may research it a bit. Sometimes it's good to start with companies carrying NOS )New Old Stock). Tekna made very nice dive knives and primarily diving gear, so their lights were built to be dependable. It wouldn't surprise me if there are more than one regulated versions.

I've got this thread in my favorites and I'll post any info I find. Their product line included a knife called the "Wilderness Edge" which was a really interesting survival knife with a lithium "Splash Lite" in the handle. They also made many different versions of their lights. I have pics of my knife. I will have to make up a page with the pics.


----------



## paulr (Sep 3, 2003)

They probably show up on ebay now and then. There's a Tekna 8aa dive light up there right now. Looks nicer than a Surge.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm actually hoping to win that auction. I'm trying to collect 1 of each light they produced. I'm only short 3 models (I think), but don't have all the color combinations that were available. I hope I'm not going to be bidding against another CPF'er. 

EDIT:
I was checking out the Tek-Tite site. They are here in NJ and seem to make most of the Tekna products on their site. The thing that surprised me is that they know about CPF and The LED Museum as well as having links to the sites.


----------



## paulr (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh yes, there's still a site that sells that survival kit with the knife and Splash-lite. Look for my old thread about the Splash-lite for a link (it was a BST thread because I was looking to buy a Splash-lite and found one. They showed up on Tek-Tite's site somewhat more recently).


----------



## linearintigrator (Sep 5, 2003)

hi Beretta1526, do you have the Tekna Micro-Lith model in dark grey color with raised red lettering? i still have the original battery, but not the #222 bulb it came with. if you want it for your collection, i'll donate it to you.
dave


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 5, 2003)

That's one I don't have... I'd be happy to pay for shipping!


----------



## Gene (Sep 5, 2003)

milky,
It was probably a combination of both. I also believe what led to their demise was even though their products were very innovative, they were also expensive to produce. That's why you don't see many manufacturers anymore like say Surefire that say to hell with expense, we're going to produce THE BEST product we can. The majority of the general public, (especially nowadays), does not really care about quality that much anymore, they want CHEAP! We also live in a disposable society now and people just don't keep things very long. It also gives them an excuse to shop some more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I was always one of those consumers that was willing to pay the extra 20-30% for quality and always knew that Tekna gave you what you paid for. Another reason Tekna may have gone by the wayside is because they were bought out by a large corporation, (RAY-O-VAC), and maybe received an offer they couldn't refuse. I do know RAY-O-VAC didn't continue on with the innovation Tekna was known for and the products became stangnant and didn't evolve as technology progressed.


----------



## linearintigrator (Sep 5, 2003)

where do you want it sent? dave


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 5, 2003)

PM coming...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Sep 30, 2003)

I have one of the 8AA versions...I put in a new xenon bulb and HOOOWEEE...it is Surge like in brightness, with a tighter spot 

edit ;;; it is about20 yrs. old


----------



## 83Venture (Sep 30, 2003)

I have one of the black TEKNA Micro-lites that uses 2 N cell batteries. Still works fine. Think I will keep it as a spare battery holder for the Lambda Nano-Mate light.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 14, 2004)

*Three Tekna Micro-Lites on Ebay!*

I posted this auction notice here since it seems people with an interest in Tekna are probably monitoring this thread. Anyway, just noticed a guy posting a lot of three Micro-Lites on ebay. The listing's over here and bidding starts at $9.99. I don't know this seller and have never had dealings with him, but his feedback rating is quite good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Scott. There's actually 3 different Tekna light auctions that end the same day. I've got my eye on all 3.


----------



## DavidW (Jan 19, 2004)

No Tekna=No CPF! I can trace my flashoholism before Tekna. I mean I told my mother we need to take a flahlight with us when I was 4 or 5 years old. Sho-'nough the power went out while we were in the elavator. A flashlight would have made the time stuck in the elevator more hospitable. 

But nothing really bit me in the *** 'til my dad gave me a Tekna 4AA. This is the flashlight that gave the bug! I played with that flashlight the most. I broke it putting a 9V battery to the bulb assembly. Taking the battery off tore the contact off. It was useless after that. I'm betting somewhere in my parents house is a useless Tekna 4AA.

Ironically I used it the most while a Boy Scout! 

My first internet searches were for Tekna's!


----------



## Mattman (Jan 19, 2004)

I've got a 2AA Tekna in its original plastic tube in a drawer somewhere. I got it a long time ago and it was my prized flashlight for quite a while. I was a lot younger then, but I still knew it was a really cool light and was rated to human-crushing depths! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 20, 2004)

*DavidW*, lucky you! I only admired Tekna from afar, as my Boy Scout troop leader had the Tekna 4AA, and you just didn't touch the troop leader's flashlight... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## DBrier (Jan 23, 2004)

My wife has an old Tekna 2AA from the same era. We found it a few months ago in a box of her stuff at her Mom's house. She was probably 10-12 when she got it from her Uncle (who only buys good stuff). It had batteries in it but they were not corroded at all! It even has the nice red paint on letters. It is has the tall clear dome and the side loops. I went to radio shack and bought a new bulb for it and it works great.

What is something like this worth? It looks like from the ebay auction not much, but hers is in better shape than those.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 23, 2004)

It's all dependent upon how much the bidders are willing to pay. I would guess $15, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## paulr (Jan 24, 2004)

The minute I first saw a Tekna Splash-Lite in a store, I wanted to mod it with a red LED in place of the bulb. 10 bucks(?) was a lot of cash for a high school kid, maybe equal to $20 today after inflation, so I never did get one back then. A little while after joining CPF last year, I remembered the Splash-Lite and posted on BST asking if anyone had one for sale, and sure enough, another CPF'er sold me one. It turns out they're being sold again through tek-tite.com, though the one I got is from the old days. The Splash-lite is pretty obsolete now, but I still get an unnatural enjoyment out of using it. I'm still cooking up various schemes for LED mods for it.


----------



## DBrier (Jan 25, 2004)

Beretta,
That is about what I thought. My wife wants to keep it for sentimental value, but if it was worth quite a bit, she might be persuaded. I put a krypton 222 bulb in it for her so at least it makes light.

Is there an LED 222 screw bulb out there in the world anywhere?


----------



## paulr (Jan 25, 2004)

These guys claim to offer LED's in #222 bases but apparently are not actually shipping product:

http://www.terralux.biz/products/index.htm

Anyway, it should be a pretty easy mod to do with a soldering iron. I've been meaning to get around to it myself. 

The K222 bulb is also keeping to the spirit of the light, though its performance is pretty awful by modern standards.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got several Teknas that take all sorts of odd bulbs. I've meant to do some LED conversions for them, but haven't made it a priority.


----------



## DBrier (Jan 29, 2004)

If either of you do get around to making a 222 LED, I might be interested in one.


----------



## paulr (Jan 29, 2004)

What Teknas other than the Splash-lite take a #222 bulb? Does the 2AA use it? I'm pretty sure the Microlith uses some more exotic bulb and am trying to find out more.


----------



## DBrier (Jan 29, 2004)

My Tekna-lite 2 is 2AA and also uses the 222 bulb.


----------



## haley1 (Mar 3, 2004)

I remember I bought a tekna circa 1983/4. I got it at a knife shop and it was the smallest light I'd ever seen up to that point. I seem to remember it took a batt smaller than a 123. Any idea's? I also remember not buying a replacment bat for it when that one died because i was raising twins at the time and they were very expensive. I've been looking for the damn thing for years, ever since I moved from WA to MT. Still can't find it, but I'm sure I didn't throw it out. I hope. Black with red lettering if I remember right. What was it? Anyone have one they want to part with, nastalgia you know. Histaria, something.


----------



## paulr (Mar 3, 2004)

Sounds like you've got a Tekna Microlight which uses two N cells.

Oh yes, the tiny bulb in the Monolith is the same as the one in the Tek-Tite Trek 300. You can buy spares from tek-tite.com.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2004)

tekna bulb info here:
http://www.tek-tite.com/info/faq.php#tekna

And we are shipping an L222 LED bulb. 

NOTE: The MONO-LITH takes a TREK 200 bulb. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## paulr (Mar 3, 2004)

Woops, yeah, Trek 200, that's what I meant. 

Were there really both #222 and Trek 200 bulb versions of both the Splashlite and Mono-Lith?

Is the Trek 200 bulb a reasonably standard bulb that I can find in some catalog?

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## DBrier (Mar 4, 2004)

Link doesn't work. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif I am interested in the 222 LED

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
tekna bulb info here:
http://www.tek-tite.com/info/faq.php#tekna

And we are shipping an L222 LED bulb. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2004)

I have 222 versions of both, and the Micro-Lite, Micro-LITH & Lite 2. SC midget flange (Trek 200) styles in all but the Splash-Lite. 

The Trek 200 bulb (and the Tekna's) are custom lamps, and not generally available. We are the only source for small quantities that I know about. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry, T1 line went down late Wed. & is still down. Should be working by 2pm EST /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif... Stepped-up L222 is $19.95


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

Scott, Tekna crashed due to the cost of the development of the DV-3x diver propulsion vehicle. Some blew up upon charging, and people died. The recall, lawsuits, and retooling put them under. The Vehicle went eventually to Oceanic, most of the lights went to Ray-O-Vac, the Scuba line went to Ocean Edge (now Ocean Reef), the knives went to another company. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## Kevin K (Mar 5, 2004)

Re: Splashlight & LED's
I have 2 splashlights around here somewhere that have a 222 base led from Sino Union. I believe the model # is 128LPW. The output is very close to my Arc "AA". I don't remember the website but, I think Craig has it on his site under replacement bulbs. If I remember correctly they are the Nite Pearl 128LPW.


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Scott, Tekna crashed due to the cost of the development of the DV-3x diver propulsion vehicle. Some blew up upon charging, and people died. The recall, lawsuits, and retooling put them under. The Vehicle went eventually to Oceanic, most of the lights went to Ray-O-Vac, the Scuba line went to Ocean Edge (now Ocean Reef), the knives went to another company. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Scott, that's terrible. How sad that there were deaths involved, and of course it's a shame that a creative, promising company went under due to one unfortunate event (granted it was a VERY bad event). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kevin K said:*
...I think Craig has it on his site under replacement bulbs. If I remember correctly they are the Nite Pearl 128LPW. 

[/ QUOTE ]
You're right...I forgot all about these bulbs...I have a page about them right here if you're interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2004)

In the early '80's I was a partner in a dive shop. Tekna was my favorite product line, up until about '85, when they started making changes for the sake of change. They spoiled some GREAT products that way. The Diver vehicles, though- they were like driving a Ferrari underwater, compared to what was then available. I've repaired them many times (including the recall), but I would still like to have one of the originals for my own use. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## PeLu (Apr 12, 2004)

Scott: I disagree about the Tekna underwater scooters, but I will not discuss it here .-)

I just had to look through my torches (flashlights) these days (easter cleaning and so) and I found a couple of Tekna lights. 
I had one of these lights made for two N cells, I drilled them out and used to NiCd cells similar sized to CR123 cells (yes, there was plenty of space in them). I also made a wall wart charger for these power pack and it was my EDC light for a long time. I had to drill it out and to use all the available space.
I also had the 4AA (it was my first Tekna) and the 8AA. I used the 4AA with 4 600mAh NiCd cells (best ones available at these time) and had an overvolted 4V/1A halogen bulb in it. Was at least 20 years ago. And it was waterproof down to 600 meters (2000 ft!). I used it a lot for looking down pits at caving, having it covered in mud many, many times. 
I also have two Splash Lites (one of them in a wildnerness edge)and a MonoLith. 
And there was also a light of the same size as the 2N, but sing a 3.6V lithium cell instead. As this cell could only accept small loads, there was a low current custom bulb made for it. 
And yes, the Splash and the MonoLith were available with 222 bulb and some other smaller bulb. The version with the smaller bulb was focusable.
The 8AA disappeared with my late wife in a cave. 
And one Splash lite converted to this low current bulb was stolen with my rucksack in Kentucky back in the 80ies. It used to be in my very fancy survival kit. 
And, as much as I know, I bought about 100 #222 bulbs some time ago at an close out. So if anybody needs some, leave me a note (it depends, of course, if I could find them). 
When cleaning my cupboard (and throwing away lots of my old torches/flashlights, but I kept some of the Tekna lights) I thought that I want to have my CR123 Teknas converted to a low power Luxeon. Whom should I ask to do it?
And another story: An US friend of mine was working in Austria in the early 80ies and he brought a cataloque with him (maybe REI). And they had a photo from the new MonoLith in there. As D cells are called 'mono-cells' over here and the photo had no scale at all and I was well familiar with lithium D cells (I already had a Roosa light using lithium D cells), I assumed that it was about the same size as the 4AA tekna and using a D cell. I ordered one, but it was not available. You can imagine my surprise when I saw it first time at IMO in the states.


----------

